# john deere 240 wont roll



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

i inheritaed a john deree 240and 245 but i cant figure how to get 245 hydro to roll my L110 you just pull a lever on trans to roll i cant find one on this to load on trailer to take home and get running :usa:


----------



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

sorry 245 wont roll 240 is manual


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know on my 99 hydro murray theres a trans 'bypass' lever- so it can be moved when its off - id look around the back/sides of the chassis - under the seat ( mines under the seat).

It should be easily acessable.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My 1985 JD 316 is under the rear wheel well, up against the frame.........


----------



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks ill look again


----------

